

Why Programmers Work at Night - guptaneil
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-programmers-work-at-night-2013-1#

======
guptaneil
I was looking at my startup's GitHub punch chart and I noticed that the quiet
period for us is around 5am - 11am, and our busiest period is 12am - 4am.

It makes me wonder if larger companies should try to optimize for these times
for their developers, such as not requiring them to come into work until after
lunch.

